# hummerbee lights



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

On the swinger they are Amber lights. Now they do still fly to them just not as much as a white light. 

Now these look cool

http://www.jeep4x4center.com/led-5-...campaign=cse&gclid=CM2bpc33hboCFSVBQgod9EgAbg


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

I use red lights. Bees can't see red so it makes them sit still for the most part. Harder to see with the red. Thats the only con


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Sadler91 said:


> I use red lights. Bees can't see red so it makes them sit still for the most part. Harder to see with the red. Thats the only con


I am color blind so red is really tough to see. I would not see the forklift even coming.


----------



## stevethebeeman (Mar 27, 2013)

They are a amber lens that they fit over a white seal beam light you may need to order the lens don't see to many around


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

where do they sell the amber lenses ? I have looked for them around canadian sites and local auto stores , and all I can find is 120-180 LED lights EACH ! Way too expensive for a light.


----------



## stevethebeeman (Mar 27, 2013)

Ben Little said:


> where do they sell the amber lenses ? I have looked for them around canadian sites and local auto stores , and all I can find is 120-180 LED lights EACH ! Way too expensive for a light.


I believe you can get them from http://www.hummerbee.com/ might have to place a call not sure if you can order them online


----------

